# Fort Wayne, IN--S.A.R.C. parking lot racing



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

The Summit Area Radio Cars club will be organizing both road course and oval parking lot racing this summer on Sundays in the parking lot behind Atomic Hobbies 1010 W. Coliseum Blvd. The track will be a combo oval/roadcourse. Track will open at 10:00 with racing starting at noon. Bring your own tables, Ez-ups and extensions cords. AMB scoring is provided. Personal transponders are encouraged. All racing is weather permitting. If there is a chance of rain, we will head over to the carpet track at Summit Raceway and race on a combo oval/roadcourse.

Suggested classes include:

Road Course
Vintage Trans-Am
Touring Stock
Pro-10 200mm pan cars
Stock 1/18 minis and Recoils

Oval
Legends
Sprint Cars
Mini-sliders and Recoils

Dates: April 27, May 4, May 18, June 15, June 29, July 13, July 27 and Aug. 3

We are trying to organize a special race at the car show at IPFW on May 18. I will have more info as we get things finalized.

John Kissel
[email protected]


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Sounds like fun. I'm in...

Steve Dunn


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out the season flyer by clicking HERE.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

anyone interested in checking this out shouldnt hesitate. I ran on it a time or 2 last year when it was still in the works, and I was blown away. Good, reativly smooth serface, with better traction than anticipated. I will not miss a week of this! Sign me up for VTA and stock TC


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I know that there has been alot of discussion about the Vintage Trans Am battery/motor rules. After much testing and discussion the battery/motor rules for Vintage Trans Am this summer will be as follows:

4 cell nimh stock brushed or 17.5 brushless
6 cell or lipo with a mabuci closed endbell motor

Gearing is unlimited on everything. 

John


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Can someone post a link (on tower hobbies) to what exactly the Mabuchi motor is? I assume that for the Vintage Trans Am series that you still will have to use the HPI vintage wheel/tire combo?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

This would work for you....

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPML4&P=7

It's what I use and it's great. I run a fan and gear "responsibly" and it's surprisingly good.

Vintage wheels and tires are rquired.
26mm 0mm offset FOR THE FRONT
31mm 6mm offset FOR THE REAR

Lot's of fun dude, hope to see you.

Ben


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Or this one also...
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGGA8&P=7

It's a Johnson motor, but it is what comes standard in a lot of the Tamiya kits also. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think either would be legal. Both are 'closed endbell' stock motors.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

That motor would count as well. The black canned "Super Sport" will not be legal.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

If you guys are going to go down the dark path of Mabuchi, you'd better beware of the evils that lie within... There is untold dark magic in making these motors faster. And there's a thread on R/C Tech... But make sure you know the difference between the Mabuchi 540, the Johnson 540 (both of which are TCS legal), and this duratrax abomination that looks like the other two once you peel the sticker off, but is significantly faster. Might I suggest community motors (with a 1 time buy in fee) with a random grab bag drawing at the beginning of the day and then they are handed back in at the end of the day? Good luck.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for making that public knowledge Sean....
We laid the basic grounds and hope we can all have a great time inside those parameters. We want as little legislation as possible and I'm sure people appreciate that. If somethings obviously amiss, we'll take a closer look at what's going on. We're looking for fun racing. The silver can was used because it's still commonly included with some RTR kits and anything entry level that's Tamiya. Throw in a Venom 3000mah pack for $18, and your equiptment is more capable then most people realize.

We'll get back to cut-throat racing in the fall.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Thanks for making that public knowledge Sean....
> We laid the basic grounds and hope we can all have a great time inside those parameters. We want as little legislation as possible and I'm sure people appreciate that. If somethings obviously amiss, we'll take a closer look at what's going on. We're looking for fun racing. The silver can was used because it's still commonly included with some RTR kits and anything entry level that's Tamiya. Throw in a Venom 3000mah pack for $18, and your equiptment is more capable then most people realize.
> 
> We'll get back to cut-throat racing in the fall.
> ...



Gee's thats a little harsh..Ben....Sean has a great idea there...Couple that w/doing the same w/batts and you have a hell of a class....If you think for an instant that this class wont turn into "cut-throat racing" your mistaken...Imagine a one time fee for the series and that covers batt and motor and you can reshuffle the packs and motors if you wanted....I am sure there would be enough donations of cells to cover...:wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone have any good sticker remover i could borrow


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Anyone have any good sticker remover i could borrow


 Hold on and let me get this motor out of this cup of water and turn of my zapper and I will see if I have any left........:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

jak43 said:


> I know that there has been alot of discussion about the Vintage Trans Am battery/motor rules. After much testing and discussion the battery/motor rules for Vintage Trans Am this summer will be as follows:
> 
> 4 cell nimh stock brushed or 17.5 brushless
> 6 cell or lipo with a mabuci closed endbell motor
> ...



why not 4cell w/mabuci motor.......Have a one time fee lets call it club dues and provide the motor and packs and we can reshuffle packs and motors if you want during the day and any new comers we can make it a small rental fee for them to participate.....Should eliminate all confusion and that way ken doesnt have to haul of MTM(MillerTimeMotorsports) to the track.:wave: MY2CENTS>>>


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We want to keep this as simple as operation as possible. As it stands, we have to go get the track stuff, computer, ect, haul it over to Atomic, set it up, run the show, then tear down and take it all back. That's a decent amount of work for two guys, then to throw in motor and battery check in and out, not knowing how many people will be there over the course of the summer.... Let's just get it started, hopefully it'll bloom into something great, then the sky's the limit.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

It was just a thought.....on a lighter note my VTA is ready...bustin out the shaft drive TC4.....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Ben, if your buyin the breakfast I will try to be early to give a hand.....


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Ben, if your buyin the breakfast I will try to be early to give a hand.....


I might take you up on that.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Ben and Steve.....breakfast 
guess it saves steve a hotel bill


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, but Mitch might get jealous.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

jak43 said:


> Yeah, but Mitch might get jealous.



LMFAO!!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

jak43 said:


> Yeah, but Mitch might get jealous.


Everyone has a price...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Everyone has a price...


I certainly agree!! :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hustler said:


> I certainly agree!! :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean



I will take the one in the middle............There is really no need to resond to the other obviously ridiculous post's in which you slander my good name in attempts to question my sexuality and make homophobic remarks to imply that I would ever due any such things for a breakfest or a place to stay is simply not true....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

DUDE...15 more posts man and I am in the 4:20 club....:dude:....Anyone seen my bag of chips......:drunk:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> I will take the one in the middle.........


Steve, I'm sure you do realize that ALL of those beers are the same, so picking one is pretty idiotic... ...and I'm sure those girls would let you have two??

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

yes but whats behind those beer's is what i was refering to....


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> yes but whats behind those beer's is what i was refering to....


Ahh! You mean the buzz? :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Where's the Ashley pics at......A little less clothing please:freak: she was a true beer goddess:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

you think she would come watch us run some VTA....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Where's the Ashley pics at......A little less clothing please:freak: she was a true beer goddess:woohoo:


Sean... you didn't tell them about 'her' did you


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

what about some Pan car Oval Racing some of us Pan Car guys have Asphalt cars to..


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

L4OvalRacer said:


> what about some Pan car Oval Racing some of us Pan Car guys have Asphalt cars to..


If you can bring some dudes with you to make a class, everyone is welcome. More the merrier... More is good, right Sean?

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> More the merrier... More is good, right Sean?
> 
> Ben


Too much is never enough!:thumbsup: 

Are you guys looking at buying silver cans in bulk to get a discount? I might be interested...

Ben, have you thought about mini on the asphalt? They're a blast!

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hustler said:


> Too much is never enough!:thumbsup:
> 
> Are you guys looking at buying silver cans in bulk to get a discount? I might be interested...
> 
> ...


I think John already has a bulk of those motors, propbly original production run


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler said:


> Too much is never enough!:thumbsup:
> 
> Are you guys looking at buying silver cans in bulk to get a discount? I might be interested...
> 
> ...


I don't think so. If we have a wave of people wanting to do it, I'm sure something could get worked out. From what I'm thinking, right now most people are going to fall into the 17.5/27t 4 cell, including me. We'll just have to wait and see.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I am bringin my minni cooper.....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Is this what the Atomic track will be like?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, it will look like that if you have several pitchers of beer before racing not after.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We're planning a figure 8 with a loop-t-loop as well. Expect tons of traction.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jak43 said:


> Yes, it will look like that if you have several pitchers of beer before racing not after.


Hear that Sean, that sounds like an idea.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are some neat twist to VTA mains from the East Coast Shootout:
Rules : Current USVTA rules in effect

Race format: 3 qualifiers and main "re-sort" after 2nd qualifier

Awards : TQ, and "The Dirty Dozen" ( 12 Car A- Main).

All lower main winners, "Tail Gunner Award" (last car running in lowest main)

Top Junior (highest placed driver 14 or younger)


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Here that Sean, that sounds like an idea.


 As if I weren't already planning on it... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

If you have a Trans Am class for your Car Show race in May, be sure to let us know. Maybe we can get some IL and WI guys to come down for some asphalt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

This will be interesting.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

rjvk said:


> If you have a Trans Am class for your Car Show race in May, be sure to let us know. Maybe we can get some IL and WI guys to come down for some asphalt.:thumbsup:


That would be cool if we could get something like that to happen. We're still working on logistics...

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

This Sunday is the season opener for parking lot racing. I've been working on some different track layouts and getting the vintage trans am car ready to go. Hope to see a lot of people there.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Had a great time racing yesterday. Vintage Trans Am is unbelievable on pavement. The cars were equally matched and the racing was great. Dirt tracking a car around the corners is pretty cool. Ben gets the cool move award for missing the spinning cars of me and Larry on the straightaway (by inches) and then driving straight into the grass. 

Next race is May 4. We are changing the start time to 10:30 for track setup as it did not take that long to get it ready. We won't have a/c available until 12:00 when Atomic hobbies opens up.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I haven't laughed so hard racing in I don't know how long. Great times.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Plenty of room for drifting and passing. Should be a fun summer.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like good times how was the turnout...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

420 entries :drunk:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> 420 entries :drunk:


Thats an awesome turnout dude:dude:....I need to come up and run...:wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The Hooters girls usually get there around 1:30 or so.:hat:

Ben


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

so how many recoils was there

brad


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> The Hooters girls usually get there around 1:30 or so.:hat:
> 
> Ben




Did you mean "HOOTER" girl.....:dude: or (.)(.)'s girl....


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

YES

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

rookie99 said:


> so how many recoils was there
> 
> brad


 Hi Brad. There was a couple of recoils there for sure.


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

anybody wouldn't happen to have an extra transponder for me this weekend would they


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

With the way the weather forcast looks for Sunday (rain and not very warm ), we will be moving the parking lot racing indoors to Summit Raceway to race on the carpet. We are going to try to run a tri-oval with a simple roadcourse in the middle.

Last week we had two recoil cars there. They were lots of fun on the pavement along with the vintage trans am cars.

John


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

since i got my recoil setup for oval, should change anything to try (keyword try) to run the road course


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

rookie99 said:


> since i got my recoil setup for oval, should change anything to try (keyword try) to run the road course


Just bring it and try it. I think you'll be surprised how well it will do. The recoil is an awesome car.

Ben


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

better put some extra paddin on the walls cause i have a tendency to lightly touch the walls


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

i think i might be going nastruck for the winter


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Well we do have soft walls or at least relatively soft walls. The recoil should be easy to change to run the road course.


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks for confidence boost, hey wallyworld stay postive on that truck and you might be able to run this summer


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

hey even better turnout this week a whole 3 1/2 people showed up, just kidding, i think by the end of the summer we will have sold out seats and the parking lot will be filled, all and all, i want to thank john, ben, and dale, for helping me get started in racing, see you all in two weeks or sooner, 

by the way i had fun running with you john and larry


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It's pretty early, and spring fever has been going around. Things will settle down and people will come out and race.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

relax, more people will show up....it just going to take a second for some of us


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

i know i was just giving everyone a hard time


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

On Sunday May 18, we will be racing at the car show at IPFW. We should be in one of the main parking lots near Coliseum Blvd. Like to see a nice turnout of Vintage Trans Am cars. This is a great opportunity to get new people interested in the hobby. The track should be setup by 9:30 with racing starting at noon.

John


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

If someone was only going to make one Sunday race this summer, please make it this one. It will be a lot of fun and the crowd will be all car people, so it should be a very enthusiastic and a great PR oportunity.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I will be there for sure!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

For those of you who knew him, I just wanted to let everyone know that Tracey's twin brother Terry Fogelson passed away this morning.

Tracey, our prayers are with you.

The Ferguson Family


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Damn that's too bad.... 
Tracey and all have my greatest sympathies and prayers.

Barbie


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello First let me Thank you all. it is all very overwhelming... the outpouring is just incredible... Thank you. So many of you to talk to you all, and its so hard to talk.
here is info I would like you all to have 


here are the final arrangements
Viewing will be Friday May 16 2008, 1pm till 7pm, Services held 7pm fallowing 
Location Brazzell Funeral Homes
530 North Main St. Avilla, IN 46710

Private Burial at later date

AGAIN THANK YOU ALL


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Terry was a good guy to race with. He will be missed.


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

sorry


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

This Sunday we will be racing at the car show at IPFW. We should be in a parking lot near Colliseum Blvd. Track should be setup by 9:00 with racing at noon.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

how many Legands do you guys have?? I just got mine put together..


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

So far we've had guys with Vintage Trans Am cars and Recoils. The Legends would be cool to race on the big oval. I've got one and maybe Dale can bring his too.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Great time today fellas. The real cars were pretty awesome. Vintage racing was a blast as usual. Good Recoil show today as well. Overall, feedback and crowd response was positive, probably better then I could have ever hoped. Thanks to all that showed, poo on anyone that didn't.:hat:

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Racing the (Vintage Trans - Am) cars is great. For outdoor parking lot and indoor carpet racing I think this class is going to be huge.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

When is the next time you are parking lot racing? Was out of town last weekend and couldn't make it.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> When is the next time you are parking lot racing? Was out of town last weekend and couldn't make it.


 June 15 is our next one. Click here to see the summer schedule. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/SARCsummer.pdf Lookin forward to seeing ya. :wave:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Next race is Sunday, June 15. Hope to see many Vintage Trans-Am cars out to race. The competition and racing is close and alot of fun.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I second that! A little birdie told me that Summit Raceway, possibly, will have some further associations with the USVTA League this year. Jump on board the VTA-train now so that your ready. 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

jak43 said:


> Next race is Sunday, June 15. Hope to see many Vintage Trans-Am cars out to race. The competition and racing is close and alot of fun.


 I hope to make it for that one. Had a great time at the last one.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> I hope to make it for that one. Had a great time at the last one.


I have your battery tray Dale. I never made it out last weekend like I thought I would. Hopefully Saturday I'll get to make an appearance. I need to do the trash too.

Ben


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

"crash" titus joinin the vta series but right now i just need a couple things and i will be ready to rumble


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

rookie99 said:


> "crash" titus joinin the vta series but right now i just need a couple things and i will be ready to rumble



Cool man, VTA is an excellent way to get into touring car racing.

We'll be at Atomic this Sunday for anyone interested. We have to see if the weather pans out for us....

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

The weather is looking good. Hot with no chance of rain for Sunday.

John


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

USVTA rules are very specific about what is allowed. However for outside racing they have recognized in their rules that parking lot racing may require a slightly faster motor - but they recommend trying to indoor/carpet rules first.

Can someone please post what rules other than HPI Vintage Wheel/Tires and approved bodies that you are using for this class for racing this summer?


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

does anyone have an extra set of tires that i would be able to use in case nick don't have any fronts


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

rookie99 said:


> "crash" titus joinin the vta series but right now i just need a couple things and i will be ready to rumble


 This is a great class that's a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys whats happening....Work sucks however my schedule seems to be slowing...Will this class by apart of the sunday routine this fall??


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Hey guys whats happening....Work sucks however my schedule seems to be slowing...Will this class by apart of the sunday routine this fall??


Yes it will. Official NVTA rules will apply, so there won't be any "loose interpretations" or gentlemen agreements. Should make for some even more fun racing.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweet lookin forward to this fall....


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey Crash! Bring your recoil sunday and we'll play with those too.


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

is that a challange there wally, hahahaha


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

i got tires and now im paintin my body, should be ready by sunday, keyword "should"


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Should be a good day of racing tomorrow. With the USVTA adopting the 21.5 and Lipo, I will be trying it out again on Sunday. We should have the track setup by 10:00. Remember, have your first battery packs charged as we won't have power until Atomic opens around noon.

John


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Ben for letting me wheel the Trans Am car:thumbsup: it was a lot of fun!! Can't wait for indoor.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> Thanks Ben for letting me wheel the Trans Am car:thumbsup: it was a lot of fun!! Can't wait for indoor.


It was cool seeing you wheel a Losi again. I was hoping that out of gratitude I'd get to drive the Vette. Next time I guess...

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> It was cool seeing you wheel a Losi again. I was hoping that out of gratitude I'd get to drive the Vette. Next time I guess...
> 
> Ben


Ben I think seth might have a extra Vette body already cut out for the lousi.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Starting on June 29th, we will be running indoors on the carpet (Road Course setup) at Summit Raceway for the rest of the summer season. We've not had enough interest in outdoor parking lot racing this summer to continue doing it. Running on the carpet track will be the perfect opportunity to try out a brushless motor in 1/12 and get your touring car setup. Plus it will be air conditioned.

John


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Air conditioning is great for the delicate types.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

B-rad said:


> Thanks Ben for letting me wheel the Trans Am car:thumbsup: it was a lot of fun!! Can't wait for indoor.


Can you drive a manual transmission? 

Find me a type R that is in good shape for a good price!

Also, I need to borrow someones 17.5 to test in the 1/12th scale, I already have a 13.5 to test with.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Looky Looky! http://aedownloads.com/press/in_061308_rc10r5.pdf


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

hey wally, since i got you that snail for christmas, i will take that vette for my bday


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

wallyworld said:


> Looky Looky! http://aedownloads.com/press/in_061308_rc10r5.pdf


Doesn't look LIPO friendly to me  

But the body sure looks good on that thing! I really hope this class will take off I don't really see a drawback to it.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's a cool 1/10 pan body.....

http://www.prolineracing.com/p-587-p905b.aspx

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Here's a cool 1/10 pan body.....
> 
> http://www.prolineracing.com/p-587-p905b.aspx
> 
> Ben



235mm - this might make a cool MOD class!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone recieved or ran the gen 10 yet?.....


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Not yet. We have at least two on order. Should be in any time.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Here is a current rules list for VTA. Notice the 21.5/lipo section, that's my favorite!
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Sean, what do you feel when you look at this???












Ben:hat:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Hey Sean, what do you feel when you look at this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Ken looks just like a statue.....


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

I am going with the vintage theme and bringing out an oldie but goodie! Xray FK05 !!!!!!!! LIPO friendly! Now the question is what body?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> I am going with the vintage theme and bringing out an oldie but goodie! Xray FK05 !!!!!!!! LIPO friendly! Now the question is what body?


Is that the car that has to run a saddle pack? Or am I thinking of the 04? Either way, awesome! The rubber tire setup you have on it should be dialed. I liked how my R felt with the box foam setup, so maybe it doesn't matter what you have. Get one of the new Novak 21.5 motors and your dialed. The new Novak motors have the sensor wires insulated, it turns out to be like a 14g wire and looks 100x better then the old spiral wrap shtuff.

I personally lost some of the "fun" factor last year, VTA has really helped to bring that back for me. Hopefully it does the same for you and anyone else that tries it.

Ben


----------



## mf2racer (Feb 7, 2008)

are you guys froming teams and are you running vta all winter Im thinking of building one


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

We will be running the VTA all winter on both Tuesday nights and on Sundays. We have not talked about forming teams yet, but it would be something interesting to do in the future.


----------



## mf2racer (Feb 7, 2008)

what cars are most of you running and just to check you can run 21.5 and a lipo right


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mf2racer said:


> just to check you can run 21.5 and a lipo right


 Absolutely. Here are our VTA rules for this season. http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mf2racer said:


> what cars are most of you running


 Are you asking what bodies?


----------



## mf2racer (Feb 7, 2008)

no chasis I was thinking about a xxx-s


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

We have a mix of car bodies running. Nearly everyone is running HPI bodies. Shoe goo them in the front after you get them painted as they are very thin and put dry wall tape (mesh tape) in the shoe goo for extra strenght. The Parma bodies are heavier, but don't look as scale. I have a Pegasus body on order. All of the HPI bodies look good and run good. 

Chassis wise, I run a Corally RDX. There have been xray 007s, Losi Type Rs, and a Cyclone. All of the cars handle well at these speeds. Even a TC3 would not be too bad in this class.

21.5 Lipo is ok. Next Sunday we will be at Summit racing in the cool A/C. Check out the Vintage Trans Am action. Doors open at 9:30 AM.

John


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

A XXX-s would be a good choice. Nick's has a good supply of parts for them.


----------



## mf2racer (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm still in offroad mode right now but towards the winter I think I'll build one thanks for the help


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Stop on and check us out. When we're racing, we're all laughing our arses off. We can bang door to door for laps at a time without wrecking too bad. It's a total blast. The class really injects fun back into the racing. The other stuff can wear on you after a while, this helps remind us why we started racing.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Stop on and check us out. When we're racing, we're all laughing our arses off. We can bang door to door for laps at a time without wrecking too bad. It's a total blast. The class really injects fun back into the racing. The other stuff can wear on you after a while, this helps remind us why we started racing.
> 
> Ben


I thought we started as a way to justify our souped up moonshine hauling hot-rods


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Just reminding everyone that Sunday we will be racing at Summit on the carpet. VTA will be the main course, and naturally you'll have a great chance to knock the dust off your 12th scalers.

There will be room for our crawlers as well.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> .
> 
> There will be room for our crawlers as well.
> 
> Ben



Crawlers....What kind of lap times are those runnin....Probably faster than my stock foam laps


----------

